# My dogs nipples.



## BabyShrek (May 11, 2013)

Ive never realized my dogs nipples being swollen looking. Idk if Ive just never observed them or theres something wrong. My dog is a 4 year old male.
Please help is this normal or should I be concerned?


Edit: Hes not neutered if thats of any concern.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

you should consult your vet. I've seen it before where they are swollen/developing like that and a tumor in the testicles or teet area eventually showed up. noncancerous but something going on in the body produces more estrogen production which is what is affecting the mammary gland area to become more pronounced. That is how my vet explained it. Doesn't mean all the time, but could be a reason to look in to.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's new, have it checked out. But both my males' nipples look like that. . .bigger than my female's nipples, LOL. They don't look especially swollen to me, but it is kind of weird that you didn't notice them before. Wouldn't hurt to point them out to the vet when you take him in for a checkup.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

that bit of black on the nipple, is it normal for your dog?
if not it looks exactly like what my mothers dog has had for over a month. She had a multi-layered skin infection and was on 4 types of pill antibiotics, 2 creams and 1 special wash for 6 weeks before it cleared up. Mom wasn't impressed as molly caught it the day before she was supposed to be fixed. (she's clear and fixed now).

It did leave her with some perminant discolouration on the area (looks like a birthmark) but other than that she made a recovery.

long story short, vet visit required


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Ask your vet to aspirate. It's a quick procedure performed in the office which can help determine it's properties and if it needs to be removed. 

My lab is going through this now. Her's looked similar and had the same black discoloration. Originally, the vet treated it as an infection. The nipple went back to normal, but then became inflamed again within 6 months. I had it removed 3 weeks ago and turned out to be a mast cell, grade 2. This morning, I noticed the remaining nipples on that side are inflamed now. We will be having them aspirated this week.

Just saying, don't put it off. If it is something, the earlier you get it, the better. If it's nothing, you will at least have peace of mind.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If your bothered by it have a vet do a physical on him to calm your fears. Hope all goes well


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree with the others.
If this is new or unusual for your pet, definitely have the vet do a physical. Usually it doesn't cost too much for them to just take a look.


----------

